# Bolens Artic 70 help



## tripseven (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Bolens Artic 70 snowblower. I believe it is from the late 1970s. It starts and runs well however when I engage the drive there is no forward or reverse motion. I have scoured the internet for information to no avail. Any help or suggestions would be most appreciated. 
Thanks!
Bill


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

can you post the model number? Usually found on the back panel between the tires.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Generally speaking, these machines are driven by a rubber wheel that comes into contact with a spinning plate driven by the engine. when the clutch is engaged, this tilts the rubber wheel towards the spinning disc, and sets the machine in motion. different speeds are achieved by sliding this rubber wheel towards the outside or center of the spinning disc (drive plate), and reverse moves it over center to catch the drive plate in the opposite direction of rotation. If you tip the machine up onto its bucket and remove the bottom cover of your machine, you should be able to see how it works. actuating the clutch lever is supposed to tilt the mechanism so the rubber wheel comes into contact with with the metal drive plate. sometimes an adjustment is neccessary to make this happen. usually on the linkage from the handle to the lever at the bottom. in more serious cases, nylon bushings could be worn and need replacement. Hope you can follow this. have a look and post back. what you see. good luck . Larry


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

See this video for a simple explanation


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I know that this manual is for a Bolens 824 but it might help you with your Artic 70.
I had to adjust my Bolens like it says on page 18 and 19.
http://dl.owneriq.net/5/5ac0dc6e-227c-1674-5d64-6608ce2a57ad.pdf


----------

